# Looking for relatively easy, French piano music from early 20th/late 19th century



## Piwikiwi

Hi!

I've been playing piano for a while now and my main problem is that the genre I like the most(Impressionism/Les Six/Neoclassical) is often way too hard for me to play. 

Could you guys recommend me some pieces that are in the same style but easier?

I have to clarify that I'm quite good with chords but a lot weaker technically. I can already play Ravel's Menuet from Le Tombeau de Couperin, Ravel's Prelude(not the one from Le Tombeau de couperin), Germaine Tailleferre's Jasmin de Provence, Satie's Gnossiene No. 3 and I can play Debussy's Doctor Gradus ad Parnassum but not very fast.


----------



## OlivierM

Chabrier's Mélancolie - from Dix pièces pittoresques - 



Déodat De Séverac - Sur l'étang, le soir - from En Languedoc - 



Reynaldo Hahn - Frontispice
Florent Schmitt - Glas from Musiques intimes, Book 2, Op. 29 - 



Marcel Delannoy - Dîner Sur L'Eau
Henri Sauguet - Nuit Coloniale Sur Les Bords De La Seine

I will try to find more later.


----------



## Piwikiwi

OlivierM said:


> Chabrier's Mélancolie - from Dix pièces pittoresques -
> 
> 
> 
> Déodat De Séverac - Sur l'étang, le soir - from En Languedoc -
> 
> 
> 
> Reynaldo Hahn - Frontispice
> Florent Schmitt - Glas from Musiques intimes, Book 2, Op. 29 -
> 
> 
> 
> Marcel Delannoy - Dîner Sur L'Eau
> Henri Sauguet - Nuit Coloniale Sur Les Bords De La Seine
> 
> I will try to find more later.


Thank you! I really appreciate it


----------



## OlivierM

I found some more :

Albéric Magnard - Trois pièces, Op 1 (five short pieces)
Charles Tournemire - Naissance de l'homme; Méditations sur Dieu le père; , from Douze Préludes-Poèmes, Op 58
Charles Tournemire - Chants, from Etudes de chaque jour, Op 70
Louis Vierne - Tendresse, from Douze préludes, Op 36
Louis Vierne - Impression d'automne, from Deux pièces pour piano, Op 7
Ernest Chausson - Sarabande, Op 26
Paul Dukas - La plainte, au loin, du faune (1920)
Vincent d'Indy - Tableaux de voyages, Op 33, a few calm movements, like the first one
Vincent d'Indy - Trois romances sans paroles, Op 1, first movement
Vincent d'Indy - Promenade, Op 27
Joseph-Guy Ropartz - Prélude matinal; Les vieux souvenirs surgissent de l'ombre; Le jardin au crépuscule; from Musiques au jardin (1916-17)
Jules Massenet - Eau dormante, from Deux impressions (1892)
Jules Massenet - Musique pour bercer les petits enfants (1902)
Jules Massenet - No 3, triste et très lent, from Sept improvisations (1875)
Jules Massenet - Mélodie, from Dix pièces de genre, Op 10

I will have to keep looking, but I think that's about all I can recommend. Happy playing !


----------



## Piwikiwi

Most of these are above my level but "Promenade" by Vincent D'indy looks like a nice challenge. I also have a ton of new music to listen to now, thank you!


----------

